# Hole Inn The Head ?



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey iam inn a jam .. my biggest caribe has this scar that looks like a hole in the head disease..I have 3 in a 125 g reds 2 and they had cloudy eye but that seemed to clear my local fs gave me some fungus medication to pour in the water from api.. I usually use melanie and salt.. I just did a 50% change 2 days ago took the carbon filters out..I only feed them beef hearts ..like once every 2 weeks I slacked on the tank maintenance for about 2 months but now screee that I have to get on point...Should I now resort Too the melaifix. And salt by tomorrow.. wit a 25% change.. and how do you treat this ..? The only size hospital. Tank I have is a 20g.....any suggestions I appreciate..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Cloudy eyes point to poor water quality and since you already said you didnt to a water change for two months, thats the issue. Your water parameters were out of wack, excess ammonia causes cloudy eyes. No need to use medications, just start with a weekly water changing program and keep on top of it. I personally like to do large 50% water changes weekly, also make sure you vaccuum your gravel thoroughly.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

X2 as what ksls told you. As for the MELAFIX, why did you leave as a last resort? MELAFIX covers a wide range of injuries and infections, I been using MELAFIX the whole time I have kept piranhas and and other fish and it works great for cloud and open sore injuries. Right now I would just do weekly 25-50% water changes depending how bad the water is and use the MELAFIX. Hope it goes well for you and your piranhas.


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

Sylar_92 said:


> X2 as what ksls told you. As for the MELAFIX, why did you leave as a last resort? MELAFIX covers a wide range of injuries and infections, I been using MELAFIX the whole time I have kept piranhas and and other fish and it works great for cloud and open sore injuries. Right now I would just do weekly 25-50% water changes depending how bad the water is and use the MELAFIX. Hope it goes well for you and your piranhas.


Thanks sylar. And I dnt use gravel in my 125g as well but should put it in


----------

